# Celeste/Sahara + Tad Crafting Jungle Wall



## Bioness (Apr 11, 2020)

I'll let groups of 2-3 people in for as long as Tad is crafting! Celeste is also in town (No Meteor Showers). Use the map to find Tad and I will direct you to Celeste, please leave as soon as you get either or both.

Comment below with your in game name and I'll send you the dodo code.

Tips in NMTs/Bells/DIY (not Bunny Day) appreciated!

Please let me know if he stops making the wall. Also let me know when you are done so I can keep track.


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 11, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 11, 2020)

ill bring a NMT


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 11, 2020)

Can i come see celeste?


----------



## angelcore (Apr 11, 2020)

i'd love to come over please!


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 11, 2020)

Would love to come to see Celeste. Will tip


----------



## 0ni (Apr 11, 2020)

can offer a nmt for a chance to visit celeste?


----------



## Roar (Apr 11, 2020)

I would like to visit please

BunnyxBoo


----------



## Bioness (Apr 11, 2020)

P4ND0LF0 said:


> I would love to come!





TheFinest said:


> ill bring a NMT





KeatAlex said:


> Can i come see celeste?



Dodo code sent.


----------



## alitwick (Apr 11, 2020)

May I stop by?


----------



## unravel (Apr 11, 2020)

May I stop by as well?


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 11, 2020)

Finished


----------



## Bioness (Apr 11, 2020)

angelcore said:


> i'd love to come over please!





BalloonFight said:


> Would love to come to see Celeste. Will tip





Eiji said:


> can offer a nmt for a chance to visit celeste?



PM Sent.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 11, 2020)

I would also like to come over when there is room!


----------



## Ohemgrace (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi! Can I come? I’ll tip a NMT!


----------



## buuunii (Apr 11, 2020)

May i come?


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 11, 2020)

I would love to come!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020

I'll be Jacob from DawnShore


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 11, 2020)

Could I come speak with Celeste for a NMT?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 11, 2020)

Roar said:


> I would like to visit please
> 
> BunnyxBoo





alitwick said:


> May I stop by?





unravel said:


> May I stop by as well?



PM sent.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 11, 2020)

Can I stop by and talk with celest


----------



## Hayley4394 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi! Could I stop by to talk to Celeste?


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 11, 2020)

HI! I'd love to go see Tad when you have availability! thanks! <3

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020

(I'm toby from sayama~)


----------



## Bioness (Apr 11, 2020)

LunarMako said:


> I would also like to come over when there is room!





Ohemgrace said:


> Hi! Can I come? I’ll tip a NMT!





buuunii said:


> May i come?



Dodo sent.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



kikotoot said:


> I would love to come!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020
> 
> I'll be Jacob from DawnShore





Applebunny said:


> Could I come speak with Celeste for a NMT?





Ashariel said:


> Can I stop by and talk with celest



Message sent!


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 11, 2020)

so sorry- please take me out of queue- I have to go do something.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 11, 2020)

Tobyjgv said:


> so sorry- please take me out of queue- I have to go do something.



No problem, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## lapaa (Apr 11, 2020)

Nvm thank you!


----------



## Chevelle (Apr 11, 2020)

May I please come? IGN is Zach


----------

